# Got Koi ?



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b8 ... cNnDlszYuP


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow I love the colors, I have a few with some of those colors!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess its doing really well it seems.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I didn't wanna start a new thread, so apologies if I am hijacking this one. I took these photos when I was in Florida. These guys were huge, and were in a pond at a restaurant.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

All of you So Cal people if you want to see the best koi pond in the State check out CSULB http://www.csulb.edu/~jgarden/


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

does it cost money to go into the japanese garden?? (aside from parking)


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

its FREE


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

I walk past it daily but I'm afraid to go in. I will now.


----------

